# Stereograms...... enjoy.



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)

*The best way to see the 3-D image.*

Look for you reflection in the screen. This makes the picture go blurry (out of focus) and this is exactly what you want. If the 2-D surface of the picture is not blurry, the 3-D image will not appear.

Once you have your attention on the reflection, just relax. Sometimes it takes a few minutes but we assure you it is worth of time. You will start to feel something happen. Just keep doing the same thing and soon the image will appear.

You will find that after you see the 3-D images inside for the first time, it gets easier and easier. See below for other techniques on how to get the magical images to appear when you do not have a reflection.



*Technique 2:*

Look toward the picture but do not focus on anything. Just kind of give it a blank stare, then relax. After a bit you will start to "feel" something happen. The picture will start to change, when it does this just keep relaxing and doing the same thing. Your eyes will do the rest of the work when you are patient. When the image first comes in, it usually is just a piece of it. Continue to do the same relaxed stare and the rest will "pop" in.



*Technique 3:*

Place the picture one inch in front of your eyes. The picture will be totally blurry. Let your eyes get a little used to it. Then, without changing the focus of your eyes, slowly move the picture away from your eyes. Then stop at arms length, the picture should be blurry, if it is just relax and go with the flow if it is not then start over. After a couple tries it should get easier.

There are many ways to see the image inside but they all just help you get the picture out of focus and blurry. If you have any trouble viewing them the first time do not worry, many of us have trouble the first time. In fact I didn't see it until the second time I tried. Do not overdo it the first time this is exercising parts of the eye that have not really been used before and the muscles can get tired. Try it later or the next day with a fresh new outlook.



*Technique 4:*

This is called the 'view through" method. It is done by focusing your eyes through and behind the picture. When you do this the picture will begin to get blurry then the eye will start to adjust. Like the other techniques just relax. Once you get better at viewing these pictures this will probably be the fastest way to see the picture inside.​Below are some visual clues on how this works.




​The artist can design the picture to be viewed through or cross-eyed. When you get good at view through try viewing these pictures with your eyes crossed it takes a bit of time to learn this too but it provides an inside out version of the image inside. Here is a diagram.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)

This one is really good.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2005)

That third one looks nasty.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 24, 2005)

May I join?  I used to love these when I was a kid.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2005)

Post 8 looks Dr. Seuss-like


----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2005)

Shae is that a wilted rose?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> That third one looks nasty.


its just ridges... what do you mean? lol

i need to find a book i have n then you'll see some first rate ones these are kinda not so refined....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)

cool shae but look at my posts first you have the same as mine. lol i was posting the rose next.


----------



## Shae (Jan 24, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Shae is that a wilted rose?


My skills here are kinda rusty. But I think it is.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> its just ridges... what do you mean? lol


 It looks like flesh with vericose veins and jelly rolls


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)

this is very pretty.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)

*The best way to see the 3-D image.*

Look for you reflection in the screen. This makes the picture go blurry (out of focus) and this is exactly what you want. If the 2-D surface of the picture is not blurry, the 3-D image will not appear.

Once you have your attention on the reflection, just relax. Sometimes it takes a few minutes but we assure you it is worth of time. You will start to feel something happen. Just keep doing the same thing and soon the image will appear.

You will find that after you see the 3-D images inside for the first time, it gets easier and easier. See below for other techniques on how to get the magical images to appear when you do not have a reflection.



*Technique 2:*

Look toward the picture but do not focus on anything. Just kind of give it a blank stare, then relax. After a bit you will start to "feel" something happen. The picture will start to change, when it does this just keep relaxing and doing the same thing. Your eyes will do the rest of the work when you are patient. When the image first comes in, it usually is just a piece of it. Continue to do the same relaxed stare and the rest will "pop" in.



*Technique 3:*

Place the picture one inch in front of your eyes. The picture will be totally blurry. Let your eyes get a little used to it. Then, without changing the focus of your eyes, slowly move the picture away from your eyes. Then stop at arms length, the picture should be blurry, if it is just relax and go with the flow if it is not then start over. After a couple tries it should get easier.

There are many ways to see the image inside but they all just help you get the picture out of focus and blurry. If you have any trouble viewing them the first time do not worry, many of us have trouble the first time. In fact I didn't see it until the second time I tried. Do not overdo it the first time this is exercising parts of the eye that have not really been used before and the muscles can get tired. Try it later or the next day with a fresh new outlook.



*Technique 4:*

This is called the 'view through" method. It is done by focusing your eyes through and behind the picture. When you do this the picture will begin to get blurry then the eye will start to adjust. Like the other techniques just relax. Once you get better at viewing these pictures this will probably be the fastest way to see the picture inside.​Below are some visual clues on how this works.




​The artist can design the picture to be viewed through or cross-eyed. When you get good at view through try viewing these pictures with your eyes crossed it takes a bit of time to learn this too but it provides an inside out version of the image inside. Here is a diagram.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 24, 2005)

_Can someone see if that works? I could never see those 3d images, how long should I wait for it to appear? _


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)

yes it says Vieope


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Can someone see if that works? I could never see those 3d images, how long should I wait for it to appear? _


  Howd' you do that?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2005)

This one has a foreground and a background image


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> This one has a foreground and a background image


nice....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2005)

For beginners, you should see the plus signs in the foreground, dots in the middle and asterisks in the background, unless you were born cross-eyed then you see what you see and it won't change for ya sorry.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 24, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Howd' you do that?


_Does this one work too? I resized it. I still can´t see it.  _


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2005)

I wish my monitor was as clear as these images appeared.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Does this one work too? I resized it. I still can´t see it. _


I can't seem to get it focused but it looks like some text?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 24, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I can't seem to get it focused but it looks like some text?


_I don´t think it works when it is resized too small. _


----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I don´t think it works when it is resized too small. _


The purple ones aren't too clear, but it say's "life ? ??? we look everything out of focus


----------



## Vieope (Jan 24, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> The purple ones aren't too clear, but it say's "life ? ??? we look everything out of focus


_It is supposed to say "Life is a stereogram, we see everything out of focus." _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 24, 2005)

_How about this one?_


----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _How about this one?_


Don't even have to cross my eyes or stare to see that one


----------



## Shae (Jan 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _How about this one?_


Holy fuck!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Does this one work too? I resized it. I still can´t see it. _


who translated this? lol
it says 

life is a stereogram, we look everything out of focus


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Jan 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> who translated this? lol
> it says
> 
> life is a stereogram, we look everything out of focus


_I did.  _


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I did.  _


  nice avatar.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Jan 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> nice avatar.


_Thanks, I am all about symbolism these days. :bounce: _


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)

okay now to try some scans...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## sgtneo (Jan 25, 2005)

ok im having trouble seeing them on my tft so might have to print em out or keep trying i used to go crossed eyed to do it but like stated they are shown inside out so not easy to see what it is

Neo


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 25, 2005)

i dont know what to bloody do my eyes constantly correct them selfs and i cant seem to stop it lol

Neo


----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2005)

look into it like you're day dreaming, the daisy one above you should see a tea set with sugar cubes and a spoon floating in mid air.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 25, 2005)

this looks cool, i just dont have tha patience for it


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a headache 
But they are really cool pics
Did Vieope ever say how he made his?


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 26, 2005)

i thought vieope was women?


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 26, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
No he is the coolest guys Ive ever known in Brazil... Wait he's the only one...


----------

